# 100% Payout Lake Milton



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Who's ready for the fall brawl on Lake Milton? We have done this for the past 4 years, and each year have had a better turnout. Last year we had almost 30 boats. Let's try and beat that this year! I hope to see some of you out there!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm in!


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Can't see the attachment what's the date


----------



## BigBassin (Oct 23, 2011)

10/29/17. 8:00 till 4:00


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## pikemaster (Feb 4, 2005)

emckean4 said:


> Who's ready for the fall brawl on Lake Milton? We have done this for the past 4 years, and each year have had a better turnout. Last year we had almost 30 boats. Let's try and beat that this year! I hope to see some of you out there!
> View attachment 247075


----------



## pikemaster (Feb 4, 2005)

Is this $60 per boat or per man?


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Bassbme said:


> Count me in!


Ahhh man. You can sit this one out. Lol. But I may need a partner......


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

pikemaster said:


> Is this $60 per boat or per man?


I'm not running the tourney but I'd say it's safe to assume that is 60 a boat. If I remember correctly .


----------



## whalestation (Sep 24, 2014)

If anyone needs a non-boater partner for this get ahold of me.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

pikemaster said:


> Is this $60 per boat or per man?


Per boat.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Anyone care to share some results? I can only assume it was a bit miserable today with the cold, wind and rain.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

You weren't getting paid unless you were dropping 11+pounds on the scales. Miserable day to be on the water but the fish were still eating. Not sure of the top finishers names but hats off to them!!!


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow thats some good weights for Milton and my hats off to those that braved the elements


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Lake Milton put out some nice bags today for the open! 

1st Green / Adkins 12 lbs 6 oz and big bass 5 lbs 12 oz
2nd White / Homan 12 lbs 2 oz
3rd Brown / Bishop 11 lbs 15 oz
4th Young / Johnson 11 lbs 2 oz

We had 6 bags over 10lbs and 18 boats. Thanks to all who braved the cold weather!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Curious if big bass was a smallmouth? There are some real toads in there, and this is the time of the year to get them.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nope...it was a stud green fish.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh nice !!! Thanks for the update Flippin.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

A 5#12oz, a 5#1oz largies, and then my 4#15oz smallie lots of good 'uns


----------

